# Here's a good one for all you engineers



## pugsx (Jul 21, 2009)

http://gizmodo.com/5304233/entire-new-13+s...anghai/gallery/


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 21, 2009)

How would you like to be living in one of those other two buildings pictured that look exactly the same as the one that collapsed?


----------



## C-Dog (Jul 21, 2009)

Made in China. Need more be said? It is scary to think that our greed as a society is driving everything to be made in china.


----------



## dastuff (Jul 21, 2009)

Roadwreck, I don't believe they're occupied yet.. But how would you like to buy an apartment knowing the building next to it fell over hahaha.

Great photos, thanks!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL!!

They forgot to check the 0.6D+WL load case!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> They forgot to check the 0.6D+WL load case!!


You said load ... :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## McEngr (Jul 21, 2009)

Asian =/ good quality.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 21, 2009)

McEngr said:


> Asian =/ good quality.


European = good quality.


----------



## lins002 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bob Richards, the former pole-vault champion, shares a moving story about a skinny young boy who loved football with all his heart. Practice after practice, he eagerly gave everything he had. But being half the size of the other boys, he got absolutely nowhere. At all the games, this hopeful athlete sat on the bench and hardly ever played. This teenager lived alone with his father, and the two of them had a very special relationship.

wow power leveling,

Even though the son was always on the bench, his father was always standing with cheering. He never missed a game. This young man was still the smallest of the class when he entered high school. But his father continued to encourage him but also made it very clear that he did not have to play football if he didn't want to. But the young man loved football and decided to hang in there. He was determined to try his best at every practice, and perhaps he'd get to play when he became a senior.

Sro Gold,

All through high school he never missed a practice nor a game but remained a bench-warmer all four years. His faithful father was always in the stands, always with words of encouragement for him.

When the young man went to college, he decided to try out for the football team as a "walk-on." Everyone was sure he could never make the cut, but he did. The coach admitted that he kept him on the roster because he always puts his heart and soul to every practice, and at the same time, provided the other members with the spirit and hustle they badly needed.

World of Warcraft power leveling,

The news that he had survived the cut thrilled him so much that he rushed to the nearest phone and called his father. His father shared his excitement and was sent season tickets for all the college games. This persistent young athlete never missed practice during his four years at college, but he never got to play in a game.

It was the end of his last football season, and as he trotted onto the practice field shortly before the big playoff game, the coach met him with a telegram. The young man read the telegram and he became deathly silent.

Swallowing hard, he mumbled to the coach, "My father died this morning. Is it all right if I miss practice today?" The coach put his arm gently around his shoulder and said, "Take the rest of the week off, son. And don't even plan to come back to the game on Saturday."

world of warcraft power leveling,

Saturday arrived, and the game was not going well. In the third quarter, when the team was ten points behind, a silent young man quietly slipped into the empty locker room and put on his football gear. As he ran onto the sidelines, the coach and his players were astounded to see their faithful teammate back so soon. "Coach, please let me play. I've just got to play today." said the young man. The coach pretended not to hear him. There was no way he wanted the worst player in this close playoff game.

But the young man persisted, and finally feeling sorry for the kid, the coach gave in. "All right," he said. "You can go in." Before long, the coach, the players and everyone in the stands could not believe their eyes. This little unknown, who had never played before was doing everything right. The opposing team could not stop him. He ran, he passed, blocked like a star.

wow power level,

His team began to triumph. The score was soon tied. In the closing seconds of the game, this kid intercepted a pass and ran all the way for the winning touchdown. The fans broke loose. His teammates hoisted him onto their shoulders. Such cheering you never heard.

He looked at the coach, with tears in his eyes, and said, "Well, you knew my dad died, but did you know that my dad was blind?" The young man swallowed hard and forced a smile, "Dad came to all my games, but today was the first time he could see me play, and I wanted to show him I could do it!"


----------

